# day 9 2ww, spotting



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi,

i am on day 9 of 2ww.  i have had af pains for about 5 days.  today got a bit of spotting and feel it's all over.  didn't have spotting last time and got bfp.  clinic say it's common to spot.

any advice or words of hope?

ginny xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Just to let you know that DP and I are going through the same torture so you are not alone  
We are due to test on saturday after a blast transfer. DP got up yesterday and had some rosé coloured spotting and then nothing until yesterday evening. Today there is a small amount of dark brown loss (sorry TMI!). She is convinced it is all over but I refuse to give up until saturday. We are both soooooooo sad and just trying to get on with everyday  

I hope it is good news for you and us


----------



## saintssupporter (May 7, 2006)

Hi Ginny and Moo,

Just wanted to offer some reassurance.  I had my one and only BFP from a FET and he's now 2!!  After many 2WW, I thought I'd recognised the signs, and after some rose coloured discharge and continued spotting, also thought it was all over.  I had a BFP   but continued spotting and was terrified - a nurse at my clinic said (as you will have heard many times) that spotting is v common, and can cover a range of discharge, from tiny to quite significant.  I was convinced my bleeding was the worst scenario but went on to have a v healthy baby at 38 weeks    Apparently, embryo transfer can cause some cervical bleeding as the cervix is very fragile   - and the 'loss' can take its time moving down the channel   TMI I know, but this info helped me   

It's not over till ...

Good luck to you all - keep thinking positive thoughts


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi moo and saintssupporter,

thanks for your posts.  moo, so sorry you are going through the same thing.  horrid isn't it?  i have read about so many bfps following spotting so all is not lost.  

saintsupporter, that's exactly the sort of post i needed to see. thank you and congrats on your ds.

however i just don't feel pregnant.  my (.)(.) don't hurt and they killed last time. trying to stay positive but also don;t want to set myself up for a big fall.
g


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi All,

just wanted to say goodluck and wishing you a BFP

Jenny


----------

